# Constipated Tegu



## dragonqueen4 (Apr 9, 2009)

Trooper has not been able to go to the bathroom in a week and he is straining so hard, that I am starting to see a bit of a prolapse happening. I tried lots of warm baths, vegetable oil, cod liver oil and rubbing his belly and nothing is working. I emailed my vet and he said to use a small bit of feline hairball remedy. Has anyone used this before? And will he be able to pass his food better once his MBD is better, or will this always happen to him? 
Leanne


----------



## ashesc212 (Apr 9, 2009)

dragonqueen4 said:


> Trooper has not been able to go to the bathroom in a week and he is straining so hard, that I am starting to see a bit of a prolapse happening. I tried lots of warm baths, vegetable oil, cod liver oil and rubbing his belly and nothing is working. I emailed my vet and he said to use a small bit of feline hairball remedy. Has anyone used this before? And will he be able to pass his food better once his MBD is better, or will this always happen to him?
> Leanne



I've never heard of anyone using that. I really wouldn't rely on your vet and would contact a reptile vet somewhere else and see if they will at least speak with you to help you.

There is this herp vet in Newfoundland, btw:
Dr. H. DeZeeuw
Sunrise Animal Hospital
1 Sunrise Ave
Mount Pearl, Newfoundland
Tel: (709) 368-7981

I retrieved it off this site:
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.triciaswaterdragon.com/canrepvt.htm#nfld" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.triciaswaterdragon.com/canrepvt.htm#nfld</a><!-- m -->


----------



## dragonqueen4 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks, but Dr.Deezeuw is my vet, and he is not a herp vet, I dont know why that site would say he is.


----------



## ashesc212 (Apr 9, 2009)

dragonqueen4 said:


> Thanks, but Dr.Deezeuw is my vet, and he is not a herp vet, I dont know why that site would say he is.



Oh, strange!


----------



## ashesc212 (Apr 9, 2009)

I know that they can do a clocal wash to see if anything is stuck, but I don't know if a regular vet could do that....

also - maybe you can get some x-rays to see if anything is obstructing him?


----------



## kelvin00 (Mar 18, 2010)

I completely agree with "ashesc212" and want to continue the topic now...!!!


----------



## lazyjr52 (Mar 18, 2010)

Check the date on this post


----------

